# Seilmuster erstellen / gerissenes Seil



## MSinistar (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte gerne ein Logo entwerfen, in diesem Logo sollte ein Seilmuster beinhaltet sein. Das Seilmuster habe ich bereits (mit Hilfe eines Tutorials) erstellt. Es soll ein gedrehtes Seil sein.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich es hinbekomme, dieses gerade Muster als Randmuster z.B. eines Rechtecks mit abgerundeten Ecken darzustellen.

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine?! Hab das ganze als Beispiel hinzugefügt (rechteck.jpg), der rote Strich sollte das Seilmuster sein!

Habt ihr vielleicht auch eine Idee wie ich am besten den Effekt eines gerissenen Seils hinbekomme?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

msinistar


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Januar 2006)

Falls Du mit der Version CS 2 arbeitest, dort gibt es ein Tool, das nennt sich VErkrümmungswerkzeug. Damit kannst Du es mal versuchen. Ich habe letzte Woche auch etwas gerades gebogen um es um die Ecke zu bekommen. Vielleicht gehts auch einfacher, aber falls Du keine andere Lösung findest, versuch es einfach mal.

Peter


----------

